# How do I attach this to a Ford 8N 3 point?



## macecase (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought this cultivator and want to use it this spring. However, I thought it was 3 point but cannot figure out how to attach it.

So, how can I use it (adapter?)?

Also, what is this type of setup called?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Looks to be a mid mounted cultivator for a hi-clearance tricycle or four wheel style of row cropping tractor (maybe an International Harvester Farmall).

Unless you're handy with a welder I suspect it's going to be more trouble than it's worth to convert to 3PL, my advice would be to sell it & buy something that's 3PL


----------



## macecase (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, thank you for your input. I'm putting it up for sale! =)


----------

